# Rolled Gunnel vs Cap? Boats



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Could someone give me a quick rundown on pros & cons on a "rolled gunnel" vs a "cap" style boat? I am in the market for a boat and I noticed that there seems to be some love hate on this subject. From what I can gather a rolled gunnel design allows for a custom build due to no molds that would be used on a more "mass" produced boat. The reason I ask is one boat (BW 2200 STL) I am looking at is built one way vs the others are built another way(most Texas built boats, some of which I am also considering). To me it seems the "cap" boats look a little nicer but I have concerns of them being a little slicker when wet and a little more likely to suffer cosmetic damage or at least be a easier to notice on them? Is this just a false worry?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread is probably going to turn ugly fast...LOL

To each his own for looks and or practicality....personally I rather like the splatter coat finishes


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I way way very much prefer the rolled gunnel splatter deck for pure fishing machine practicality and ease of cleanup. My rig takes about 5 to 15 minutes max to clean up....no corners or nooks or crannies to worry about the dirt and animal parts getting into. And when I have damaged it it was so much cheaper to repair.

The cap boats I have had took forever to clean, wipe down with diapers to prevent water spots etc....I will never go back. Even had a bass boat I considered splatter decking to get rid of the carpet and super shiny finish.....just my preference for ease of use. Works awesome every weekend.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been splattering since '02


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Makes sense, Thank u!


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

boat noob here .. been reading all these boat ******* contest threads and they are hilarious, but i have no idea what the difference is looks wise. Can someone post the 2 just so i can understand and get back to sitting back and watching the bickering


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

caps look really nice, and generally leave you with a lots of comfy seats and storage/ there is then a void between the floor, and the hull, that can collect water and bad stuff. they are also a pain to keep clean. that cap also adds weight, lots of weight, this is makes them ride better but draft more.
Rolled boats generally have less storage, especially if you've got low sides. the splatter deck hides imperfections and makes customizing your boat (raised console, added livewell) as easy as plywood and fiberglass.
now my opinion vs facts, rolled boats are built, not assembled
It all is going to boil down to what you want.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Caps suck cleaning, I have one and hate that part of it. It does ride nice in heavy chop though.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

are you talking about a cap or a full liner? 

there are several boats out there that are basically rolled gunnels, with a cap so to speak... not much difference in the way they're made. 

full liner boats, like a pathfinder or the rest of the east coast florida boats that are just so VASTLY superior because they put a cap to hide all the ****ty internal plumbing and fiberglass work and put nice little spots for pop up seats are a different story.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe the way it was explained to me...fully lined boat = custom. Rolled gunnel splatter coat = not custom.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Kyle 1974 said:


> full liner boats, like a pathfinder or the rest of the east coast florida boats that are just so VASTLY superior because they put a cap to hide all the ****ty internal plumbing and fiberglass work and put nice little spots for pop up seats are a different story.


 OK..What's the story?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Right_Hook said:


> OK..What's the story?


The story is that cheaply made boats slap a liner inside a hull, and market themselves as a premium product.

There are some very well made liner boats, but a lined hull in itself doesn't make a well made boat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

So is a Majek extreme a cap or rolled? I need to know if I have a good boat or not.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you sure you're prepared for the truth?


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Are you sure you're prepared for the truth?


Its not an SCB but i'm trying to feed a big family with a small income so I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Kyle 1974 said:


> The story is that cheaply made boats slap a liner inside a hull, and market themselves as a premium product.
> 
> There are some very well made liner boats, but a lined hull in itself doesn't make a well made boat.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 I can agree with that.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I think a liner boat is more ridged and has a much better ride, yes you can't pop them up in 6" of water but to me I can sacrifice super shallow water performance for a better ride. Also even with a rolled edge boat you still have a bilge area where the rigging is run etc where water has the possibility of collecting and causing problems just like a liner boat. It is all about the manufacturer you are not going to compare a sea fox to a pathfinder just like you would not compare a rolled edge Kenner to a Haynie. Me personally I would not pay 70K+ for a splatter paint rolled edge boat with a couple casting decks with fancy stickers and a rigging job that is just going to get deteriorated by salt water in a few years, or maybe I am just cheap and jealous .

I have owned a lot of different boats and for salt water I find a classic whaler or mckee very hard to beat.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've owned fancy capped boats and rolled gunnel boats. My last one was a Haynie, good hull, pretty average fit and finish so I'm not in agreement that liner boats are made to hide imperfections. 

Right now I'm running a year old Mowdy, rolled gunnel. I think for Texas mid and lower coast fishing that type of hull works best. Efficient, easy to clean, and light.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Coming from having a lot of offshore boats, I appreciate a good gelcoat finish. I also appreciate a splatter coat rolled edge when it come to keeping it clean.

Texas is so much into shallow water that there will always be a place to light, rolled edge skiffs. 

In short, if I was not worried about shallow water, and, wanted to ride and look good, give me a Yellowfin Bay boat. But for what I do and where I fish, the rolled edge is fine.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> I believe the way it was explained to me...fully lined boat = custom. Rolled gunnel splatter coat = not custom.


Explained by an owner of a fully linered boat no doubt. I have a rolled gunnel splatter coat Haynie and I decided what every component was and where and how it was placed as well as every color and scheme...... I even decided to make a change to add a raised deck after the fuel tank was set! Try that with a fully linered boat. To me that is custom built and they did it perfectly. 
To me the fully linered rigs seems less modifiable due to the expense of changes in forming the liner. Some of them are truly beautiful works of craftsmanship and worth every penny of thier overpriced cost ( that goes for all boats IMO ).....but some are not so hot....the same for the rolled gunnel models. Some of both types are built to meet a price market.
Again it's all a personal preference and style choice ....to me if all are made well then neither is really better or worse than the other. Just different end to the same goal.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is an SCB considered a rolled gunnel boat?


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

Nothing like working hard to get that white non skid deck clean and pretty only to get it dirty as soon as you step in the boat to go fishing. I had one and it will probably be the last.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

can someone post pictures of these different style boats so i can be in the loop here please


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

Rolled Gunnel


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

Cap-style liner hull


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

Ty, carry on


----------



## jake.juno (Jul 7, 2016)

sooo..... are scb's good boats?


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Caps and Liners are completely different. Several Skiff manufactures have adopted a practice of selling non-liner skiffs that have caps. Gordon Waterman is probably the most famous example. Even Eastcape skiffs is selling the Glide and now the Caimen Lite with no liners. These are technical poling skiffs so its a little different than bay boats But caps and liners are still caps and liners. With that said, pretty much all of the skiff manufacturers will now customize the cap, liner and layout for any skiff. You are only limited by your pocketbook. I have a cap but no liner on my skiff that has 2 hatches and a permanent fuel tank and is a major head turner on the highway. All of my wiring and fuel line are located under the gunnels. The only wiring that touches the floor of the skiff is my bilge and shoot thru hull transducer.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

jake.juno said:


> sooo..... are scb's good boats?


Depends... Are we talking pre-bankruptcy SCB's?
Or Daddy's money SCB's?
Or SS SCB's?
Or ESCB's?

:ac550:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

doyou said:


> can someone post pictures of these different style boats so i can be in the loop here please


Twon Kenners - one is roll gunnel / splatter paint, the other is a liner -


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Depends... Are we talking pre-bankruptcy SCB's?
> Or Daddy's money SCB's?
> Or SS SCB's?
> Or ESCB's?
> ...


Here we go again.:headknock


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Caps and Liners are completely different. Several Skiff manufactures have adopted a practice of selling non-liner skiffs that have caps. Gordon Waterman is probably the most famous example. Even Eastcape skiffs is selling the Glide and now the Caimen Lite with no liners. These are technical poling skiffs so its a little different than bay boats But caps and liners are still caps and liners. With that said, pretty much all of the skiff manufacturers will now customize the cap, liner and layout for any skiff. You are only limited by your pocketbook. I have a cap but no liner on my skiff that has 2 hatches and a permanent fuel tank and is a major head turner on the highway. All of my wiring and fuel line are located under the gunnels. The only wiring that touches the floor of the skiff is my bilge and shoot thru hull transducer.


Actual pics


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Depends... Are we talking pre-bankruptcy SCB's?
> Or Daddy's money SCB's?
> Or SS SCB's?
> Or ESCB's?
> ...


Did you get burned by SCB? I don't understand the snide remarks concerning that company.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Touche'*

[U[/U]


boltmaster said:


> Explained by an owner of a fully linered boat no doubt. I have a rolled gunnel splatter coat Haynie and I decided what every component was and where and how it was placed as well as every color and scheme...... I even decided to make a change to add a raised deck after the fuel tank was set! Try that with a fully linered boat. To me that is custom built and they did it perfectly.
> To me the fully linered rigs seems less modifiable due to the expense of changes in forming the liner. Some of them are truly beautiful works of craftsmanship and worth every penny of thier overpriced cost ( that goes for all boats IMO ).....but some are not so hot....the same for the rolled gunnel models. Some of both types are built to meet a price market.
> Again it's all a personal preference and style choice ....to me if all are made well then neither is really better or worse than the other. Just different end to the same goal.


 Virtually every rolled gunnel custom boat manufacturer makes some form of split V catamaran now . I personally have the Tran Cat SVT . They're all extremely smooth like the "liner" boats . But the rolled gunnel can't be matched in terms of a dry ride . The gunnel slaps down the spray that the V creates when slicing through the waves . My buddy's pathfinder is smooth and I get extremely wet when riding in it . Plus I'm not even going to discuss what that tank drafts . Florida boats belong in Florida.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Reynolds4 said:


> I believe the way it was explained to me...fully lined boat = custom. Rolled gunnel splatter coat = not custom.


I'm pretty sure it is the other way around. Your JH is a good example. Made 1 at a time just the way the buyer wants it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> I believe the way it was explained to me...fully lined boat = custom. Rolled gunnel splatter coat = not custom.


I'm gonna go look at a custom linered mako this afternoon, then a fully custom nauticstar tomorrow. Should I look at the custom line of Carolina skiff liner boats too? I'm a bit intimidated by their customness.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm gonna go look at a custom linered mako this afternoon, then a fully custom nauticstar tomorrow. Should I look at the custom line of Carolina skiff liner boats too? I'm a bit intimidated by their customness.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Man, you sure are sensitive about liners, rolled gunnels, splatter paint, and customization. We get it, you don't like boats that aren't from Texas.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

223AI said:


> Man, you sure are sensitive about liners, rolled gunnels, splatter paint, and customization. We get it, you don't like boats that aren't from Texas.


No, I like fully custom boats, and people that fully understand them.

Regarding the custom boats I already mentioned, If I don't like any of those, I'm going to see if pathfinder can extend the back deck 3", and move the console forward 4". It's a linered boat, so should be no problem to fully customize.

If that doesn't work, I'm going to shell out 65k for a 16' boat with a 70HP 2 stroke and brag about its poling competence and shallow 10" draft, and be really snobby to people who use those barbaric non custom casting or spinning reels.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> No, I like fully custom boats, and people that fully understand them.
> 
> Regarding the custom boats I already mentioned, If I don't like any of those, I'm going to see if pathfinder can extend the back deck 3", and move the console forward 4". It's a linered boat, so should be no problem to fully customize.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'm going to shell out 65k for a 16' boat with a 70HP 2 stroke and brag about its poling competence and shallow 10" draft, and be really snobby to people who use those barbaric non custom casting or spinning reels.


Good luck to you bro, sounds like you got it all figured out.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! I've read a lot on the Internet! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Thanks! I've read a lot on the Internet!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Try punching something . That may get rid of the anxiety .


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Custom*



Kyle 1974 said:


> No, I like fully custom boats, and people that fully understand them.
> 
> Regarding the custom boats I already mentioned, If I don't like any of those, I'm going to see if pathfinder can extend the back deck 3", and move the console forward 4". It's a linered boat, so should be no problem to fully customize.
> 
> ...


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gater2 said:


> Kyle 1974 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I like fully custom boats, and people that fully understand them.
> ...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Is an SCB considered a rolled gunnel boat?


You didn't just ask that question did you ? SCB's and ECB's or liner hull boats. Shallow Sport, Skeeter, Pathfinder & Bluewave's or liner hull boats.

Which basically means that it's a two step process to make the boat, they cast the hull in a mold and they cast the liner or cap in a mold. Then they fill the hull with foam and apply an adhesive around the perimeter of the hull and set the liner in the hull. The hatches and storage compartments or all molded into the liner. So each liner boat is basically like a stamp of the next one, with each model having storage compartments in the same locations. They would have to make new molds for each customer, in order for them to be able to let the customer customize their boat, so they could move storages compartment locations around, or have less or more storage in the boat.

A rolled gunnel hull boat is just a one piece boat so there is only one mold that is needed to make the boat, besides the console. Like others have said, all they have to do is build storage compartments anywhere the customer wants out of marine plywood or fiberglass after the hull is cast.

Then they apply the fiberglass and spray whatever color combo gel-coat and splatter the customer wants on the deck.

I'm no expert on the subject but that's what I've learned is the differences between the two styles or types of bay boats. I prefer the rolled gunnel splatter paint boats, for ease of cleaning and the less maintenance they require to keep looking good. That's just my .02.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Looks like a rolled gunnel to me. LOL one of the BMF'S on the water, but slap a liner in a bass pro shop mako, and it's a better built boat.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO :ac550:



Kyle 1974 said:


> Looks like a rolled gunnel to me. LOL one of the BMF'S on the water, but slap a liner in a bass pro shop mako, and it's a better built boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Looks like a rolled gunnel to me. LOL one of the BMF'S on the water, but slap a liner in a bass pro shop mako, and it's a better built boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche', but it's not a quality boat because it doesn't look like the thousands of identical boats stamped out off the assembly line before it . And it needs way more gel coat beneath your feet so it's slicker than owl **** or the algae covered boat ramp .


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That SCB is a liner all day long.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Oh really? What is a majek illusion? Liner, RG, or.....? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Some of the Majeks have a cap. The sides, gunnel, and floor are all one, molded piece in that SCB in that picture.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I guess I was thinking about this one.

















Majek puts a tub in the floor of their illusion, and a cap on top, but I wouldn't call that a liner. Maybe i was wrong abiut that stingray though. All in, it's a stretch to claim a liner yields a better built boat. Some of the biggest POS out there are liner hulls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess I was thinking about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2..So true.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Skifffer said:


> Nothing like working hard to get that white non skid deck clean and pretty only to get it dirty as soon as you step in the boat to go fishing. I had one and it will probably be the last.


Exactly you nailed it "white non skid " is harder to clean than grey. Its not a splatter coat vs molded nonskid issue its the color after all both are the same product gelcoat One is rolled on one is sprayed in a mold. Grey hides dirt easier and also cuts down on glare. The shine molded in diamond pattern is also an issue find a builder that uses a sand texture its flatter so less glare and also grips better.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

FAT TIRE said:


> Exactly you nailed it "white non skid " is harder to clean than grey. Its not a splatter coat vs molded nonskid issue its the color after all both are the same product gelcoat One is rolled on one is sprayed in a mold. Grey hides dirt easier and also cuts down on glare. The shine molded in diamond pattern is also an issue find a builder that uses a sand texture its flatter so less glare and also grips better.


FIFY.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*POS*



Copano/Aransas said:


> X2..So true.


Name a few!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

A good boat is a good boat. Done correctly you can build a good boat with a full liner, a cap or a rolled gunnel. There are plenty of POS boats out there that are rolled gunnel boats as well as liner boats. They are not mutually exclusive.

IMO you are arguing about the wrong things.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*There is a difference !*

I'm actually enjoying the Hell out of this forum . I'm a rolled gunnel guy myself . I'm not sure of any rolled gunnel manufacturers right now that actually build a bad boat although my brother's 2005 25' Majek Redfish has a soft spot in the floor that he's not thrilled about . Turns out that the floor has wood in it . I thought it was all composite . I once had a 18ft Kenner tunnel before the myriad of custom builders got in the game . It was a great little boat, but it had its flaws . Even w/ a jack plate at low tide there many places I couldn't go in the POC area . I simply couldn't get a hole shot because the boat drafted so deep . My buddy bought a 21' Bluewave super tunnel . It didn't fare much better w/ the hole shot . One night coming from Pringle lake we took the turn to wide at cross reef and literally breeched the hull on the oyster reef . The outer hull was paper thin . He got it repaired and soon after we each sold our boats . He bought a 24' El Pescador in 1997 which he runs to this day . I on the other hand am on my third "custom" boat . Yes I know I have an issue w/ new boats but I've yet to find a support group . We're all going to have differing opinions . If you own a liner boat, I fully expect you to defend your baby . I will however state the obvious . I run and fish places that I never would've dreamed fishing in my Kenner ! You may not like webbing / splatter paint, but it's simply for aesthetic purposes to tie in hull colors and vinyl . The rough textured floors are a must . You will never slip and fall even with worn out crocs unless you've been over served . All custom builders are different w/ fit, finish and rigging but i haven't had a problem w/ any of the three that I've owned . In fact, the pain staking detail in the rigging taken on my latest was incredible . I can't speak for all the local builders, but I was able to watch them shoot my hull and watch my boat get built from the ground up . It was amazing ! And I speak from personal experience when I say that it's built like a tank . They utilize all the best rigging components as well just like the mass builders do . One difference is however that they are sole proprietors and their reputation is at stake on every build . If you're simply going to drift deeper flats or anchor and fish deep cuts such as the jetties then by all means a liner boat is sufficient . But if you want to open up a whole new world of opportunities and not let Mother Nature dictate when and where you fish, then line up a test drive w/ one of several great builders and be amazed w/ the performance . You won't be disappointed. I've got a few pics of the build in my profile pics .


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

El Gato, you are running a Tran? Or something else? I am asking because you are referring to having a custom boat.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

bigfishtx said:


> El Gato, you are running a Tran? Or something else? I am asking because you are referring to having a custom boat.


Tran Cat 240SVT


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 4, 2013)

A major problem with capped or liner boats used in shallow waters is how do you repair them perfectly when you punch a hole through the hull without popping the top? Not cheap!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

El gato 24 said:


> I'm actually enjoying the Hell out of this forum . I'm a rolled gunnel guy myself . I'm not sure of any rolled gunnel manufacturers right now that actually build a bad boat although my brother's 2005 25' Majek Redfish has a soft spot in the floor that he's not thrilled about . Turns out that the floor has wood in it . I thought it was all composite . I once had a 18ft Kenner tunnel before the myriad of custom builders got in the game . It was a great little boat, but it had its flaws . Even w/ a jack plate at low tide there many places I couldn't go in the POC area . I simply couldn't get a hole shot because the boat drafted so deep . My buddy bought a 21' Bluewave super tunnel . It didn't fare much better w/ the hole shot . One night coming from Pringle lake we took the turn to wide at cross reef and literally breeched the hull on the oyster reef . The outer hull was paper thin . He got it repaired and soon after we each sold our boats . He bought a 24' El Pescador in 1997 which he runs to this day . I on the other hand am on my third "custom" boat . Yes I know I have an issue w/ new boats but I've yet to find a support group . We're all going to have differing opinions . If you own a liner boat, I fully expect you to defend your baby . I will however state the obvious . I run and fish places that I never would've dreamed fishing in my Kenner ! You may not like webbing / splatter paint, but it's simply for aesthetic purposes to tie in hull colors and vinyl . The rough textured floors are a must . You will never slip and fall even with worn out crocs unless you've been over served . All custom builders are different w/ fit, finish and rigging but i haven't had a problem w/ any of the three that I've owned . In fact, the pain staking detail in the rigging taken on my latest was incredible . I can't speak for all the local builders, but I was able to watch them shoot my hull and watch my boat get built from the ground up . It was amazing ! And I speak from personal experience when I say that it's built like a tank . They utilize all the best rigging components as well just like the mass builders do . One difference is however that they are sole proprietors and their reputation is at stake on every build . If you're simply going to drift deeper flats or anchor and fish deep cuts such as the jetties then by all means a liner boat is sufficient . But if you want to open up a whole new world of opportunities and not let Mother Nature dictate when and where you fish, then line up a test drive w/ one of several great builders and be amazed w/ the performance . You won't be disappointed. I've got a few pics of the build in my profile pics .


You do realize your comparing the capabilities of two completely different hull types in your analysis don't you? If shallow water performance was your main goal then you both bought the wrong boat the first time, a TV will run a little shallower because of the tunnel helping with water pressure but wanting them to perform as cat is unrealistic.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Headed south, wait just a minute,... are you claiming that the outside of the boat matters? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bornlucky said:


> A major problem with capped or liner boats used in shallow waters is how do you repair them perfectly when you punch a hole through the hull without popping the top? Not cheap!


Not true. You knock a hole in your hull and it is a major repair regardless. I've seen a good number of holes in hulls repaired without cutting out any of the deck.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> You do realize your comparing the capabilities of two completely different hull types in your analysis don't you? If shallow water performance was your main goal then you both bought the wrong boat the first time, a TV will run a little shallower because of the tunnel helping with water pressure but wanting them to perform as cat is unrealistic.


Exactly right. Apples to oranges.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Im Headed South said:


> You do realize your comparing the capabilities of two completely different hull types in your analysis don't you? If shallow water performance was your main goal then you both bought the wrong boat the first time, a TV will run a little shallower because of the tunnel helping with water pressure but wanting them to perform as cat is unrealistic.


 Well for your info, I bought the Kenner when there was no such thing as a shallow draft cat . But as far as TV's go, I had a JH Performance B240 before I got my Tran Cat . Have you ever heard of the Explorer 23 Tunnel V, or the Shoalwater Legend, or the Majek Texas Slam ??? Yes, all Mod V's like my JH that can run in spit ! And yes ALL rolled gunnels and yes custom made . I simply went with the Tran Cat based on stability and overall performance. But as far as shallow water performance goes, my tunnel V was plenty shallow . Once AGAIN the key words here are "rolled gunnels" .


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

bornlucky said:


> A major problem with capped or liner boats used in shallow waters is how do you repair them perfectly when you punch a hole through the hull without popping the top? Not cheap!


Boat repairs are not ever perfect...just like boat drivers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



El gato 24 said:


> I'm actually enjoying the Hell out of this forum . I'm a rolled gunnel guy myself . I'm not sure of any rolled gunnel manufacturers right now that actually build a bad boat although my brother's 2005 25' Majek Redfish has a soft spot in the floor that he's not thrilled about . Turns out that the floor has wood in it . I thought it was all composite . I once had a 18ft Kenner tunnel before the myriad of custom builders got in the game . It was a great little boat, but it had its flaws . Even w/ a jack plate at low tide there many places I couldn't go in the POC area . I simply couldn't get a hole shot because the boat drafted so deep . My buddy bought a 21' Bluewave super tunnel . It didn't fare much better w/ the hole shot . One night coming from Pringle lake we took the turn to wide at cross reef and literally breeched the hull on the oyster reef . The outer hull was paper thin . He got it repaired and soon after we each sold our boats . He bought a 24' El Pescador in 1997 which he runs to this day . I on the other hand am on my third "custom" boat . Yes I know I have an issue w/ new boats but I've yet to find a support group . We're all going to have differing opinions . If you own a liner boat, I fully expect you to defend your baby . I will however state the obvious . I run and fish places that I never would've dreamed fishing in my Kenner ! You may not like webbing / splatter paint, but it's simply for aesthetic purposes to tie in hull colors and vinyl . The rough textured floors are a must . You will never slip and fall even with worn out crocs unless you've been over served . All custom builders are different w/ fit, finish and rigging but i haven't had a problem w/ any of the three that I've owned . In fact, the pain staking detail in the rigging taken on my latest was incredible . I can't speak for all the local builders, but I was able to watch them shoot my hull and watch my boat get built from the ground up . It was amazing ! And I speak from personal experience when I say that it's built like a tank . They utilize all the best rigging components as well just like the mass builders do . One difference is however that they are sole proprietors and their reputation is at stake on every build . If you're simply going to drift deeper flats or anchor and fish deep cuts such as the jetties then by all means a liner boat is sufficient . But if you want to open up a whole new world of opportunities and not let Mother Nature dictate when and where you fish, then line up a test drive w/ one of several great builders and be amazed w/ the performance . You won't be disappointed. I've got a few pics of the build in my profile pics .


So your saying you can't fish a liner boat in Pringle or any other place in POC


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Repairs*



bornlucky said:


> A major problem with capped or liner boats used in shallow waters is how do you repair them perfectly when you punch a hole through the hull without popping the top? Not cheap!


You would repair it the same way you would a rolled gunnel hull......


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gater2 said:


> Name a few!


Used to own a 1901 Mako and it definitely wasn't constructed the best. Each style boat has it's pros and cons, whether it be a liner boat or a rolled gunnel boat. It really just comes down to personal preference. Neither one will help you catch fish or be a better fisherman, they guy in the 16' Jonboat can catch just as many fish if not more then the guy in the $60K boat can.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Rolled gunnels definitely have some advantages. I haven't seen two Haynie's with same deck layout for example. You name it they will do it and for a very reasonable cost in todays figures. After several years of abuse a rolled splatter finish still looks almost the same as when new. And I would argue a fiberglass shop would much rather repair a rolled gunnel splatter finish over a capped hull. I personally chose the fit and finish and own a capped liner hull (that runs very shallow). I would have had them change a few things but it wasn't a option. It's ultimately a trade-off.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

El gato 24 said:


> Well for your info, I bought the Kenner when there was no such thing as a shallow draft cat .


Flats Cat says that is not so. Flats Cats go a pretty good ways back.

I have a buddy who had a 22' Bluewave Super Tunnel and it would run everywhere the tunnel v's would. I had a 22' Shoalwater Legend at the same time. Both boats drafted 9" and would run and get up in the same water. We ran them both all over POC and Matagorda for several years with no problems ever.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I had a flats kitty a long time ago, Glass and an alum.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Salty Dog said:


> Flats Cat says that is not so. Flats Cats go a pretty good ways back.
> 
> I have a buddy who had a 22' Bluewave Super Tunnel and it would run everywhere the tunnel v's would. I had a 22' Shoalwater Legend at the same time. Both boats drafted 9" and would run and get up in the same water. We ran them both all over POC and Matagorda for several years with no problems ever.


Flats Cat started out in 86 . There were no dealers and no internet . I got my Kenner in 88, so if you want to but pic me on that so be it . As far as the Bluewave goes, I think you're full of it . Just my opinion though .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

El gato 24 said:


> Flats Cat started out in 86 . There were no dealers and no internet . I got my Kenner in 88, so if you want to but pic me on that so be it . As far as the Bluewave goes, I think you're full of it . Just my opinion though .[/QUOTE
> The Bluewave is a tunnel v and the Legend is a flat bottom tunnel. If your trying to tell me the draft the same, go sell that to someone who'll buy it .


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

El gato 24 said:


> Flats Cat started out in 86 . There were no dealers and no internet . I got my Kenner in 88, so if you want to but pic me on that so be it . As far as the Bluewave goes, I think you're full of it . Just my opinion though .


Is the claimed draft of 7-8" on a BW STL accurate? I ask as it is one of the bots I am considering.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

acf83 said:


> Is the claimed draft of 7-8" on a BW STL accurate? I ask as it is one of the bots I am considering.


Go wet test one with a tape measure and then report back


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Used to own a 1901 Mako and it definitely wasn't constructed the best. Each style boat has it's pros and cons, whether it be a liner boat or a rolled gunnel boat. It really just comes down to personal preference. Neither one will help you catch fish or be a better fisherman, they guy in the 16' Jonboat can catch just as many fish if not more then the guy in the $60K boat can.


1901 Mako huh 

Was it a dugout?

In all seriousness though, I have a couple or Mako's built in the 80's and they were very solid boats!


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> 1901 Mako huh
> 
> Was it a dugout?
> 
> In all seriousness though, I have a couple or Mako's built in the 80's and they were very solid boats!


I'm sure he meant the model...not the year. :fish:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

acf83 said:


> Is the claimed draft of 7-8" on a BW STL accurate? I ask as it is one of the bots I am considering.


Remove absolutely everything screwed in, start with the cleats and get it all out, remove motor, cut off the console, remove all the hatch doors, pull out all the wires and rigging and that 8"+ number might be close....


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

sgrem said:


> Remove absolutely everything screwed in, start with the cleats and get it all out, remove motor, cut off the console, remove all the hatch doors, pull out all the wires and rigging and that 8"+ number might be close....


LMAO !!!! Hilarious bro . Very good stuff .


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome! So maybe not 7-8"..

I would like to thank everyone on the information that they have shared in this thread. I have learned a lot, that being said also am more confused then ever on what boats to even start looking at!


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

El gato 24 said:


> Gater2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, better built of course in your opinion because you own a liner boat . What brand of channel dredger do you own ?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that Blue Wave STL will draft probably right at 12", not 8. Still not bad for production boat.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> 1901 Mako huh
> 
> Was it a dugout?
> 
> In all seriousness though, I have a couple or Mako's built in the 80's and they were very solid boats!


Model 1901 Mako not year. :rotfl:



battleredtexan said:


> I'm sure he meant the model...not the year. :fish:


Yes.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

acf83 said:


> Is the claimed draft of 7-8" on a BW STL accurate? I ask as it is one of the bots I am considering.


A 22' Blue Wave Super Tunnel will draft 9-10" loaded.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



shoalnuff said:


> My dredger would be a Boston Whaler and it gets me everywhere I need to go from the back lakes to 50 miles offshore and everywhere in between.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

But, But , But oh [email protected]


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

From 6 inches to 60 fathoms and beyond!!!

Wait, is that El pescador or buzz lightyear? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gater2 said:


> shoalnuff said:
> 
> 
> > My dredger would be a Boston Whaler and it gets me everywhere I need to go from the back lakes to 50 miles offshore and everywhere in between.
> ...


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gater2 said:


> shoalnuff said:
> 
> 
> > My dredger would be a Boston Whaler and it gets me everywhere I need to go from the back lakes to 50 miles offshore and everywhere in between.
> ...


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Cap or rolled gunnel? I think the question was asked wrong. You could cap a boat and have a light boat. Funny that most boats with a molded deck are way more expensive when they are quicker to build. One of the really bad issues is if you ever hit anything and end up putting a hole in the bottom of your boat to cut a finished deck out especially if it's a textured area and get to the damage and repair it what a pain! What about a transom job? Talk about pricey! They get you up front and it's a non stop expense above a rolled out and webbed deck to keep up with. Stains in nonskid, oxidation, stress cracks that can cut you up nice, washing and having to dry, slick as snot if a fish hits the deck, limited configurations. I cut em up and make my own that will always be one of a kind.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

*one of a kind*

not a rolled gunnel or a capped boat. i just never fit in!


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Shallow80 said:


> not a rolled gunnel or a capped boat. i just never fit in!


Well, I'm thinking rolled gunnel just as a generalization for the quote un quote local builders in the area . You do however have the splatter paint / webbing though that's been knocked as well by some liner boat owners, so you're in the club . That's a good lookin sled so far . What's the transom look like ?


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 4, 2013)

Gater2 said:


> You would repair it the same way you would a rolled gunnel hull......


Ok, so you cut a hole in the molded deck liner to do the repair inside and once you're done you now have to figure out how to make the molded diamond non-skid or whatever look perfect. It can be done, but it's not easy or cheap. That's the difference between a liner and rolled gunwale with a simple gel and web interior....super easy to blend/hide the repair. It ain't the same at all!


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

^^^^^
my poor dad has a skeeter ZX22 bay that he bought new in 2004, it has maybe 200 hours on it, and has never been stored outside, it is obviously a liner boat. it has a soft spot in the deck under the leaning post, he is looking at a crazy repair bill. If he had a splatter coat deck, he could do it himself for a 6-7 hundred bucks (theoretically) or take it to george in pearland and replace the whole floor with a raised console for 3000.

just sayin


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

crackage? Hmmm


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Cap VS RG*

Most of the time a PROPERLY built RG will far and away outperform, a capped hull -- note I said PROPERLY built - to get a properly built RG, you are looking at custom purpose built one off hulls - NOT the mass produced cheap **** that is too often out there --

Dusky in Florida builds a hybrid laminated RG thats combines a cap, BONDED with fiberglass hull - not a GLUED two piece hull you see in many Spec built mass produced hulls -

Many fine one off builders in Texas coastal flat boats - go to the factory and see how they are built -

A two piece CAPPED hull, in general is a heavy, hard to clean and maintain (you gonna be rubbin a lot of surface area polish) POS - in addition to the water intrusion problems common in the glued sandwich between the hull and cap, and transom problems often encountered -- and those foam filled voids get waterlogged too --

I have a Dusky Bay Shark 21'8" RG that I frequently take 40-60 miles offshore as well as fish just about any flat to as shallow as 12" - a 2000# hull, self bailing , pressure wash inside , one and done -- I have also owned Chaser RG Skiffs, cheap hulls but easy clean, and a few Whaler caps that I would just as soon set fire to -

For a multi purpose hull a well built RG is just about bullet proof!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.......I find care which one you invite me out on. I will happily bring beer and ice ...


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

sheldonasvoboda said:


> ^^^^^
> my poor dad has a skeeter ZX22 bay that he bought new in 2004, it has maybe 200 hours on it, and has never been stored outside, it is obviously a liner boat. it has a soft spot in the deck under the leaning post, he is looking at a crazy repair bill. If he had a splatter coat deck, he could do it himself for a 6-7 hundred bucks (theoretically) or take it to george in pearland and replace the whole floor with a raised console for 3000.
> 
> just sayin


 But no wood in most those splatter coated decks, so no soft spot and dad is fishing and George is looking for more liner boats to repair ðŸ˜³


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



El gato 24 said:


> Gater2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well lets see that would be either the Whaler Montauk, outrage, or dauntless . We'll start w/ the smaller Montauk such as the 17 w/ a jack plate could actually get into a back lake w/ their 9" draft but no one in their right mind would go 50 off in that little dingy . The 21 Montauk however drafts 12.5" . That too could get into a back lake at high tide, so you could buzz the tower w/ that dude assuming you don't come off plane . Good luck drifting that thing or getting a hole shot because it's gonna require a lot more than that 12.5" to get up even w/ a setback jack plate and that too would be a bit crazy going 50 off with . I won't even waste my time w/ the smaller dauntless or outrage models for they are deep v wake monsters that of which I've never seen a jack plate on although that's not to say someone doesn't have a boat identity cris and gets one put on . Something that just occurred to me is maybe differing definitions on just what a back lake really is . Or maybe there's a back lake out there much deeper than my local haunts in the POC area .
> ...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*RG*



TrueblueTexican said:


> Most of the time a PROPERLY built RG will far and away outperform, a capped hull -- note I said PROPERLY built - to get a properly built RG, you are looking at custom purpose built one off hulls - NOT the mass produced cheap **** that is too often out there --
> 
> Dusky in Florida builds a hybrid laminated RG thats combines a cap, BONDED with fiberglass hull - not a GLUED two piece hull you see in many Spec built mass produced hulls -
> 
> ...


Again, the points about hull repairs, caps leaking, cleaning non skid, repairing a transom is a non issue. Most rolled gunnel boats are not near as solid as lined or capped hull. Fit finish is important to me and when you are paying the same if not more for a rolled gunnel hull with cheap plastic hatch doors that sit on top of the deck on your custom boat well, you might think so because you can put the console where you want but sorry, your not getting a better boat and definitely not a better deal


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Gater2 said:


> Again, the points about hull repairs, caps leaking, cleaning non skid, repairing a transom is a non issue. Most rolled gunnel boats are not near as solid as lined or capped hull. *Fit finish is important to me and when you are paying the same if not more for a rolled gunnel hull with cheap plastic hatch doors that sit on top of the deck on your custom boat well, you might think so because you can put the console where you want but sorry, your not getting a better boat and definitely not a better deal*l


So you are still saying that a liner boat is a custom boat and a rolled gunnel hull is not. Gotcha!

Not certain if you a are aware of this or not, but most of the non-custom Texas boat builders allow you to choose if you want fiberglass hatch doors or the plastic ones.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Reynolds4 said:


> So you are still saying that a liner boat is a custom boat and a rolled gunnel hull is not. Gotcha!
> 
> Not certain if you a are aware of this or not, but most of the non-custom Texas boat builders allow you to choose if you want fiberglass hatch doors or the plastic ones.


He'll argue til the cows come home . It's always a hot debate . You always here the "cheaply made" remarks . The funny thing is all these custom builders can sand the deck and gel coat to a mirror finish along will applying non skid . The problem is "why would you" ? The rough textured surface is the surest footing you'll find . The funny thing is my 24' Tran Cat can run 50 miles offshore like his single screw 22' Outrage, which don't get me wrong. The Whaler Outrage is a fine offshore vessel. I've owned both a liner and now my third custom . You can't begin to compare the two . The shallow draft capabilities are ridiculous . If you're put off by rolled gunnels and splatter paint/ webbing, stick w/ your liner boat and just don't pay attention to us custom guys snickering at you and the poor sapp's you have pushing you off . You know I'm actually surprised no one has mentioned Shallowsport . Their fit & finish exceeds that of most mass made liner boats . It's not a rolled gunnel, but it's every bit a custom . I simply fell in love w/ a different boat .


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



El gato 24 said:


> He'll argue til the cows come home . It's always a hot debate . You always here the "cheaply made" remarks . The funny thing is all these custom builders can sand the deck and gel coat to a mirror finish along will applying non skid . The problem is "why would you" ? The rough textured surface is the surest footing you'll find . The funny thing is my 24' Tran Cat can run 50 miles offshore like his single screw 22' Outrage, which don't get me wrong. The Whaler Outrage is a fine offshore vessel. I've owned both a liner and now my third custom . You can't begin to compare the two . The shallow draft capabilities are ridiculous . If you're put off by rolled gunnels and splatter paint/ webbing, stick w/ your liner boat and just don't pay attention to us custom guys snickering at you and the poor sapp's you have pushing you off . You know I'm actually surprised no one has mentioned Shallowsport . Their fit & finish exceeds that of most mass made liner boats . It's not a rolled gunnel, but it's every bit a custom . I simply fell in love w/ a different boat .


There is nothing wrong with rolled gunnel boat, my issue which is something your not grasping is the cost comparison. The rolled gunnel boat is cheap construction compared to a lined hull yet they still charge dang near the same price. Sure they can sand the deck slick but why when they can slap some gelcoat on it and cover up the imperfections with splatter paint.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Owned 15 different rigs*



Gater2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with rolled gunnel boat, my issue which is something your not grasping is the cost comparison. The rolled gunnel boat is cheap construction compared to a lined hull yet they still charge dang near the same price. Sure they can sand the deck slick but why when they can slap some gelcoat on it and cover up the imperfections with splatter paint.


In my water time - Whalers/ Mc Kee's, (linered), Sea Chasers, Restored Makos, Champions and Hydra Sports , Aluminum/fiberglass linered hybrids, and yes poorly constructed RG's too

I will put a properly built DUSKY RG up against any Linered Whaler offshore and smile with my fuel consumption, head sea abilities, and towing ease - as well as having a good flats boat - not gonna go 4" skinny but thats what wading is for -

With an RG, cleaning decks is a breeze, with Liners - you get stained side, blood, slime , scales and a scrubbing needed at least monthly, then waxing the keep the liner in shape - my biggest gripe, and the delamination between the liner and hull which ALWAYS occurs, when you are twisting off thru 4' north wind waves in Matagorda bay - or a head chop going to numbers SSE of POC - been there done that for the last 40 years -

I will take a high side, one piece, two piece fiber glassed RG over $$$$$$ spec built mass produced hulls ANY day -


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Gater2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with rolled gunnel boat, my issue which is something your not grasping is the cost comparison. The rolled gunnel boat is cheap construction compared to a lined hull yet they still charge dang near the same price. Sure they can sand the deck slick but why when they can slap some gelcoat on it and cover up the imperfections with splatter paint.


I know this is wasting my time because some people will never try and see a different side of things but, if you think Haynies and Tran Boats among others are cheaply made go by one of their shops and see what actually goes into building one. Lots of labor hours and quality materials. It is not a simple process when each build is different.

I have owned Pathy's, Mako, Whaler, Wellcraft and several other lined boats. All served the purpose. There is a reason I went with a Haynie. It was not looking for cheap construction.

I speak from 45 years of running boats in saltwater.

Shallow


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yup*



shallowminded said:


> I know this is wasting my time because some people will never try and see a different side of things but, if you think Haynies and Tran Boats among others are cheaply made go by one of their shops and see what actually goes into building one. Lots of labor hours and quality materials. It is not a simple process when each build is different.
> 
> I have owned Pathy's, Mako, Whaler, Wellcraft and several other lined boats. All served the purpose. There is a reason I went with a Haynie. It was not looking for cheap construction.
> 
> ...


The pursuit of that perfect multi-purpose boat -- geez , I guess I could have retired long ago if it wasn't for that itch.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

shallowminded said:


> I know this is wasting my time because some people will never try and see a different side of things but, if you think Haynies and Tran Boats among others are cheaply made go by one of their shops and see what actually goes into building one. Lots of labor hours and quality materials. It is not a simple process when each build is different.
> 
> I have owned Pathy's, Mako, Whaler, Wellcraft and several other lined boats. All served the purpose. There is a reason I went with a Haynie. It was not looking for cheap construction.
> 
> ...


Come on now, re-read what he wrote. The material cost to build a liner boat is likely more than the material cost to build an RG boat. No one is arguing that Pathfinders are built better than a Haynie (aside from the wood...just kidding, relax), or vice versa. The argument is that the end product is very close in price comparative to the material cost to build one vs the other. I'm not in a position to know the hard costs on either one...

I do know that if my wife ever gave me the go ahead to sell my East Cape (which I don't want to do), I'd be looking hard at a Pathfinder 23 HPS.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol. You wanna talk about over priced, Pathfinder is over priced and nowhere near a custom boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> Lol. You wanna talk about over priced, Pathfinder is over priced and nowhere near a custom boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it overpriced? Comparative to what? Honest question.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Reynolds4 said:


> Lol. You wanna talk about over priced, Pathfinder is over priced and nowhere near a custom boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ðŸ'ðŸ»


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Gater2 said:


> Again, the points about hull repairs, caps leaking, cleaning non skid, repairing a transom is a non issue. Most rolled gunnel boats are not near as solid as lined or capped hull. Fit finish is important to me and when you are paying the same if not more for a rolled gunnel hull with cheap plastic hatch doors that sit on top of the deck on your custom boat well, you might think so because you can put the console where you want but sorry, your not getting a better boat and definitely not a better deal


my junky rolled gunnel has molded hatch lids, with seals and drains. the inside of all compartments are also finished out, with no raw fiberglass to be found. However, it's absolutely true that if you have to fix a lined boat, it's more expensive. everyone knows that. expect for the boats that just get totaled, and you can get a gift card to bass pro shops to buy a new one.

have you ever stepped on a Haynie boat? I'm not even a haynie guy, but those boats are **** solid. Walk on "other" lined boats that are bluewave mako mass produced, and I don't care what blazerbay polar frontier says, they're not the same quality. A liner doesn't mean ****. That's a florida standard, just like boats that out perform them with splatter gel coat is a standard in texas.

There is a fairly well known boat maker that told me the capped and tubbed versions are actually cheaper to manufacture because there is far less finishing time. He probably doesn't know what he's talking about though, since he actually makes boats.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



223AI said:


> Come on now, re-read what he wrote. The material cost to build a liner boat is likely more than the material cost to build an RG boat. No one is arguing that Pathfinders are built better than a Haynie (aside from the wood...just kidding, relax), or vice versa. The argument is that the end product is very close in price comparative to the material cost to build one vs the other. I'm not in a position to know the hard costs on either one...
> 
> I do know that if my wife ever gave me the go ahead to sell my East Cape (which I don't want to do), I'd be looking hard at a Pathfinder 23 HPS.


Thanks, finally someone that understands.....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



Reynolds4 said:


> Lol. You wanna talk about over priced, Pathfinder is over priced and nowhere near a custom boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the long list of standard features on a pathfinder compared to El Gato's boat then tell me which one is overpriced. Hell a jackplate is an option, go figure. Bottom line 50, 60, or 70k for a splatter paint hull is just crazy. Again splatter paint is like texture on sheetrock, the only reason it's there is to hide imperfections in the finish!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

What do you think the liner is hiding? Geez!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Love me some RG.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> Love me some RG.


X2


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Liner*



Reynolds4 said:


> What do you think the liner is hiding? Geez!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you talking about.....
The liner is hiding the stringer system, foam, plumbing...just like your splatter paint floor is doing. Geez!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*My new Haynie*

Ordered new 25' Magnum 8 weeks ago from K & J Marine, everything I wanted done to boat, Haynie did. Can't wait to see it in a few weeks when Glenn & the boys get done with it. Customizing in progress!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Pic


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Transom*



El gato 24 said:


> Well, I'm thinking rolled gunnel just as a generalization for the quote un quote local builders in the area . You do however have the splatter paint / webbing though that's been knocked as well by some liner boat owners, so you're in the club . That's a good lookin sled so far . What's the transom look like ?


Thanks. Box in front of transom is insulated to either be used as fish box or live well if you want to use a stringer. Nice feature just throw your stringer in the live well between moves. Like how i sprayed my new lights? LOL


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> What do you think the liner is hiding? Geez!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly lined boats are glued together usually with body filler and depend on the rub rail rivets to keep them together.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

What would be best is a hybrid. Have a rg build but with a 2 piece mold. Build out the hull with stringers and flotation done and then drop the deck mold on that glasses directly to hull walls and gives you the finished deck look. No void between the deck and hull walls. The hull could just be laid up with less material on the walls above decking and get the rest from the deck insert. I build my cav plates like that.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Shallow80 said:


> What would be best is a hybrid. Have a rg build but with a 2 piece mold. Build out the hull with stringers and flotation done and then drop the deck mold on that glasses directly to hull walls and gives you the finished deck look. No void between the deck and hull walls. The hull could just be laid up with less material on the walls above decking and get the rest from the deck insert. I build my cav plates like that.


 That's actually what Shallowsport does . Their's is actually a 3 step process though . They lay the hull . They then bond the foam filled stringer to the hull . Lastly they bond the liner . I must admit it's a clean look although I recently bought a different manufacturers boat . I simply love the rolled gunnel look .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Custom sled*



Shallow80 said:


> Thanks. Box in front of transom is insulated to either be used as fish box or live well if you want to use a stringer. Nice feature just throw your stringer in the live well between moves. Like how i sprayed my new lights? LOL


 Are you doing this all yourself ? That's killer . You've got mad skills . Love the retro Johnson 70 in the background .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*TPWD*

TPWD chose to go w/ the Tran Sport XLR8 for their new game warden boats . Donny got a contract to build 25 of them because they're cheaply made and over priced rolled gunnel boats that can't compete in performance with a liner boat .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Game Warden boat*



El gato 24 said:


> TPWD chose to go w/ the Tran Sport XLR8 for their new game warden boats . Donny got a contract to build 25 of them because they're cheaply made and over priced rolled gunnel boats that can't compete in performance with a liner boat .


Hope I don't see this rolled gunnel behind me .


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

El gato 24 said:


> Are you doing this all yourself ? That's killer . You've got mad skills . Love the retro Johnson 70 in the background .


yes sir it's all my work. i worked at dargel for 5 years and loved how a boat was made from drums of resin and rolls of glass. thanks for the compliments. this custom scooter will be sold when i'm finish with it.....reluctantly. the retro 70 is a great motor out of Minnesota that needs new rings but very clean!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thats the way Dusky builds hulls*



Shallow80 said:


> What would be best is a hybrid. Have a rg build but with a 2 piece mold. Build out the hull with stringers and flotation done and then drop the deck mold on that glasses directly to hull walls and gives you the finished deck look. No void between the deck and hull walls. The hull could just be laid up with less material on the walls above decking and get the rest from the deck insert. I build my cav plates like that.


Tough fine riding hulls - will NEVER delaminate like a two piece ALWAYS does
!!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> Lol. You wanna talk about over priced, Pathfinder is over priced and nowhere near a custom boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just in case you didn't see my original question...

What makes them over priced? Comparative to what?


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Pathfinder build videos. Fit and finish is not only about the exterior its about doing it right in the places that will never see the light of day again.






http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/next-cast/video-pathfinder-2200-te-construction

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/blogs/next-cast/video-pathfinder-2200-te-assembly


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would have to say the lack of choices other than colors and electronics. Your pathfinder will be just like everyone else's pathfinder. When I priced them before buying my ugly ole splatter deck they were a good 10-15k higher than the other Texas built boats and no reasoning behind it. If you like shiny thing, go for it. We will even let you call it custom if you'd like, just kidding, no we won't. 

I will add that I think all boats are overpriced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

What a ridiculous thread. I own both a RG boat and a full liner boat. Both are high quality. One is a (near) flat tunnel and the other a slight V hull. Both have their strengths and weaknesses.

To each their own.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Reynolds4 said:


> I would have to say the lack of choices other than colors and electronics. Your pathfinder will be just like everyone else's pathfinder. When I priced them before buying my ugly ole splatter deck they were a good 10-15k higher than the other Texas built boats and no reasoning behind it. If you like shiny thing, go for it. We will even let you call it custom if you'd like, just kidding, no we won't.
> 
> I will add that I think all boats are overpriced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Amen my bro . I get a kick out of the comments that the RG boats are over priced . Are you kidding me ? Almost $75k !!!! And you don't even get a trailer . That's simply their base model MSRP . No T-top, no electronics, no power pole, Hell you even have to pay extra for re-circ or bubblers on your live well . Nor does it include the tow boats USA membership to tow that wake monster off the sand bar . I had NO clue the pathfinder was that expensive . Wow ! But look how pretty it is . Hilarious .


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



El gato 24 said:


> Amen my bro . I get a kick out of the comments that the RG boats are over priced . Are you kidding me ? Almost $75k !!!! And you don't even get a trailer . That's simply their base model MSRP . No T-top, no electronics, no power pole, Hell you even have to pay extra for re-circ or bubblers on your live well . Nor does it include the tow boats USA membership to tow that wake monster off the sand bar . I had NO clue the pathfinder was that expensive . Wow ! But look how pretty it is . Hilarious .


It's pretty obvious you don't know anything about boats other than maybe yours.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

El gato 24 said:


> Amen my bro . I get a kick out of the comments that the RG boats are over priced . Are you kidding me ? Almost $75k !!!! And you don't even get a trailer . That's simply their base model MSRP . No T-top, no electronics, no power pole, Hell you even have to pay extra for re-circ or bubblers on your live well . Nor does it include the tow boats USA membership to tow that wake monster off the sand bar . I had NO clue the pathfinder was that expensive . Wow ! But look how pretty it is . Hilarious .


Please. That's MSRP...Go talk to a dealer in person (not likely) and get the actual price. A good friend of mine bought a 1 year old 2400 TRS, with t-top/electronics/trailer/ Yammy 300 for less than Chris's Marine is asking for a 1 year old H.O. with a higher hour two stroke, and no t-top.

Be honest with your comparison.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> I would have to say the lack of choices other than colors and electronics. Your pathfinder will be just like everyone else's pathfinder. When I priced them before buying my ugly ole splatter deck they were a good 10-15k higher than the other Texas built boats and no reasoning behind it. If you like shiny thing, go for it. We will even let you call it custom if you'd like, just kidding, no we won't.
> 
> I will add that I think all boats are overpriced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for allowing me call it custom. I sincerely appreciate it. But can we call your splatter deck "custom" because you can move the console around a bit, and you get to upgrade from plastic hatches to actual fiberglass hatches, you get to line-x the aluminum, and you get to pick the splatter color?

I will also add the I think all boats are overpriced too. Not much we can do about that, though.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Some people like crocs.
Some people like reefs.
And I don't care what you put your feet in when you're fishing.

Thread is now all eat up with the dumb.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

The OP asked about the differences between the two style hulls. My last post showed a Pathfinder V hull liner and how it is built. 

Here are some pictures of a Haynie RG V hull being built so we can see the different construction methods.

Each style has its pros and cons buy the one that works best for you.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gater2 said:


> It's pretty obvious you don't know anything about boats other than maybe yours.


Lol, I've owned two liner boats as well . You sound like a Hillary voter . If it's not your opinion it's wrong . Lalalalalala......hands over ears & eyes . Btw, I have nothing bad to say about your Outrage is it's a great offshore boat . But it's not a shallow draft boat . You may be able to pull off some fishing in shallower water, but that's not what it's designed for . Just like my boat can run offshore a pretty good ways in calmer conditions, but that's not what it's designed for, and I don't pretend it is .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

223AI said:


> Please. That's MSRP...Go talk to a dealer in person (not likely) and get the actual price. A good friend of mine bought a 1 year old 2400 TRS, with t-top/electronics/trailer/ Yammy 300 for less than Chris's Marine is asking for a 1 year old H.O. with a higher hour two stroke, and no t-top.
> 
> Be honest with your comparison.


Lol, MSRP is actually what the nanufacturer suggests so if you find a dealer that discounts deeply off of that than good for you . But if you're telling me that you can get a trailer, electronics i.e. GPS, stereo, vhf, T-top, spreader/ flood lights, power pole, oh and get your live wells working correctly (still can't believe that's actually an option and not standard) for MSRP which is $75k !!!!!!! Than I think your smoking something . Your buddy getting that one year old 2400 TRS less than a Haynie w/ a high hour two stroke tells me that maybe your beloved Pathfinder doesn't hold its value . Private message me . We'll hook up and see if you can get in or out of the cut to my Island cabin at low tide much less jump up on plane . If you just make it in, I'll buy you a case of beer and fry up some trout for you . But we'll have to explain to the other cabin owners why you attempted it and blocked off the cut . Not to fear, the tide comes back in eventually .


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'm in, I don't own a Pathfinder...but my Vantage should handle it just fine. I prefer Dos Equis.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

223AI said:


> I'm in, I don't own a Pathfinder...but my Vantage should handle it just fine. I prefer Dos Equis.


 Lol, you sure don't give up easily . I'll take you up on that bet, but there should be something in it for me as well other than a chuckle .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Wiring*



FAT TIRE said:


> Pathfinder build videos. Fit and finish is not only about the exterior its about doing it right in the places that will never see the light of day again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tan Sport wiring w/ oxygen free tinned wire . Water proof Duetch connectors just out of view .


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Pathfinder*

Pathfinder wiring looks no different than any other properly wired boat to me ?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone can put out a video on how well they build "one" boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

El gato obviously love his Tran and hates Pathfinders.

I rode on a Tran Cat about 15 yrs ago and was soaking wet from Cat sneeze. Dud they correct that?


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

bigfishtx said:


> El gato obviously love his Tran and hates Pathfinders.
> 
> I rode on a Tran Cat about 15 yrs ago and was soaking wet from Cat sneeze. Dud they correct that?


Lol, I expect everyone to love their boat and defend it . The Pathfider is a good boat . It's what you want out of it . It just happens to be a 3000+ pound v bottom . It's not gonna run as shallow as I need it to . Tran introduced the new Tran Cat 240SVT about 5 years ago . It's a split v tunnel . Busts chop w/ a velvety smooth dry ride and runs unbelievably shallow . It's has no resemblance in looks or ride to the boat you rode on . This is my last comment on this subject . I just had a good sparring over boat designs .


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> El gato obviously love his Tran and hates Pathfinders.
> 
> I rode on a Tran Cat about 15 yrs ago and was soaking wet from Cat sneeze. Dud they correct that?


yeah the SVT is a totally different design. they're pretty nice boats. a good friend of mine has a 24'. I don't think I'd ever go to a cat hull over a pad V, but they are a decent compromise.


----------



## Eastcape3 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just wanted to jump on this thread and say if you want a "rolled" or "cap" or a "drop-in finished or unfinished" or a "liner" or "non-liner" parts we will do it...


Also seems to be a little confusion to some on what the difference is from a production boat to a custom boat?
Production version to me is when you pick a model and the base choices they offer which are limited due to them needing to "pump out" as many as they can..
Such as 4-7 color choices and a few different seating options and then anything outside of that would be an extra option that they or dealer would do and thats it.

Semi-Custom part and thats where a builder lets you pick anything without changing normal things such as shape/size/material but you get to pick any color or console etc.

Custom would be a one-off build or changing something thats not the norm under a production or semi version
example: made boat longer/wider/added a new layout/changed material drastically different rigging from the norm
Hope any of this helps
Kev


----------

